# Arcade 2014 Game of the Year Award



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

*Arcade 2014 Game of the Year Award*

Hello all. Welcome to the Arcade 2014 Game of the Year Award. Let's hope this becomes the first of many future awards and projects in our cute little section. 

The title is pretty self-explanatory, as we're looking to verify what was the Game of the Year in 2014 for the members who actively enjoy their stay here. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
*How do I vote?*
Voting is simple. Just list your top 10 games *in order* of which you thought were the best in 2014; each rank gets points accordingly. The Game with the most points is declared the winner. 

Points of the rankings are as follows:

1 - 10 points
2 - 9 points
3 - 8 points
4 - 7 points
5 - 6 points
6 - 5 points
7 - 4 points
8 - 3 points
9 - 2 points
10 - 1 point 

It's up to you if you want to list 1 or 10 (maximum) games, but do keep in mind that the more games you list the better chances for a greater turnout and a possibility for lower ranked games to get recognition for a sub-award. 

*Wait? What are sub-awards?*
Basically, less specific awards considered as consolation prizes for non-winning games but still deserve a some sort of recognition. They are as follows:

PS4 Game of the Year
Xbox One Game of the Year
PC Game of the Year
Nintendo WiiU Game of the Year
Nintendo 3DS Game of the Year
PS Vita Game of the Year
Indie Game of the Year

Just like the GotY award. The game with the most points in a specific category is declared the winner. 

*
NOTE: You don't have to create another list. The points of the main list will be counted towards the sub-awards as well.
*

*What is the grand prize?*
The winning game will get to be represented in the Arcade banner on top of the section. The amount of time by which the banner will stay is unconfirmed, but I will be sure to disclose it after I talk with the mods that are active here. You can even join in on the conversation at the  Thread. 

*Why do this?* 
Because we love games, and we love expressing what games we love and what we love about them. This a great way to show it. Furthermore, this might give people the opportunity to hear of games that they might have missed out on. So again, try your best to list as many as you could. 

*Are there any rules?* 
There're just two simple and straight rules:
1- Lists have to be in order; otherwise I won't be able to count them. 
2- Only games that have been released in 2014 count; remasters, ports, and localizations are eligible. 

*What else?* 
If you want you can also nominate an artist make the banner for the winning game. They just have to be a member on Narutoforums. The member/artist with the most nominations will have a request sent to them by me personally. You can nominate members as many as you like. 

Voting ends on *December 31st*. Winners will be announced the *next day*. 

*Helpful Link*:  

You can use my list as an example of how your votes should almost look like:


*Spoiler*: __ 




01- Bayonetta 2
02- Bayonetta
03- Super Smash Bros. for WiiU
04- Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire 
05- Child of Light
06- Bravely Default  
07- Mario Kart 8
08- Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft
09- Never Alone
10- Grand Theft Auto V



Artist Nomination: krory, Marcellina




Vote away, enjoy, and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes!

I'ma make sure we get some exposure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Boskov.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Mods should vote too you know


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

What if you haven't even played 5 games from 2014


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 20, 2014)

My list would be all games noone of you have ever played.

Mainstream titles are going to win this like everywhere else though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What if you haven't even played 5 games from 2014





> It's up to you if you want to list 1 or 10 (maximum) games



You can even list one. I mean I understand this year has been a bit dry unlike 2013. 



Korosensei said:


> My list would be all games noone of you have ever played.
> 
> Mainstream titles are going to win this like everywhere else though



Post it. Maybe I'll get into one which is basically the main reason behind this. Last year George introduced me to Puppeteer which ended up as one of my favorite PS3 games.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2014)

Y'know, it's surprisingly hard to come up with a list. This year actually kinda sucked unless you're into remasters. 

I'll try to come up with a comprehensive list, though.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 20, 2014)

Can you post a list of all the games in 2014?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

01. Binding of Isaac Rebirth
02. Muramasa Rebirth - DLC stories
03. Shadow Warrior
04. Wolf Among Us
05. Shovel Knight
06. Luftrausers

Pretty much the list of games with releases in this year that I played thoroughly


----------



## Simon (Dec 20, 2014)

Not really understanding all the 'lack of games this year' talk. Played at least 30 new titles this year.

Post my list once i'm done with Persona Q.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd make a "Third Party GOTY". X1 and PS1 awards should be only to their exclusives


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2014)

There's a lot of good games I did not touch this year because of the massive backlog I've been working on. I wanted to try Shadow of Mordor, Shovel Knight, Alien Isolation and others - but didn't find the time. So from the games released this year I have actually played, and excluding remakes/expansions/DLC:


Bravely Default
Bayonetta 2
Super Smash Bros (Wii U)
Dark Souls II
Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN-
Child of Light
Transistor
Mario Kart 8
Hearthstone
The Banner Saga

I wanted to place Transistor and Child of Light higher up the list, but they face tough competition.

*Bravely Default*, despite the horrible padding that happens halfway through the game, is still my favorite game of 2014. The simple yet interesting new mechanics add much needed depth to the jrpg genre that's been beaten to death, the characters and their interactions are adorable, the story (convoluted though it may get at times) is gripping and will push you to want to know more. It picks up the formula of the first few Final Fantasy games and cranks it up to eleven.

*Bayonetta 2* needs no explanation, though it sold relatively poorly most people in our little NF circle seem to have either played it or be aware of its general awesomeness. It is essentially without flaw: free form combat with stellar presentation and amazing controls. Easy to pick up, hard to master and incredibly satisfying.

*Smash 4* is packed with so much fucking content, and was the climax of 18 months of hype since E3 2013. We rode that train so hard, and the results exceeded expectations, with the largest cast of all the Smash games and in my personal opinion some of the best new additions to date - Smash 4 is the best one yet.

*Dark Souls 2*. It's like Dark Souls 1 but not as good. I wish it was mechanically improved enough to give any meaningful feedback in a small paragraph, but the fact is they took the worst part of Demon's Souls (the hub design) and otherwise gave us more of the same stuff we enjoyed in Dark Souls 1. Which, to be perfectly honest, is good enough to be on this list, because Dark Souls was fucking phenomenal.

*Guilty Gear Xrd* makes this list because I am a massive fanboy of this excellent fighting game franchise. Objectively speaking it has a very small amount of content compared to the competition (the company's own BlazBlue Chronophantasma) or even its predecessor (Accent Core +R), with a very small cast and having deprecated old favorites for new additions. Still, it is one of the fastest and tightest experiences you will ever have in a fighting game, and Xrd makes it prettier and rebalances everything. Oh, and the soundtrack is, as it always has been, one of the best.

*Child of Light* was a beautiful artsy-fartsy game from Ubisoft that took the jrpg formula and combined it with basic sidescrolling platform exploration, talent trees and simple but effective controls and party gearing options that really polish the tried and true menu combat genre. The story and exposition are not unlike a children's bed time story (in the best possible sense), and the soundtrack (as small as it is) is incredibly thematic. Unfortunately it's very short and mechanically shallow - but still a game I won't forget.

*Transistor* follows in the footsteps of Bastion in delivering a very solid isometric action game but introducing a really cool tactical element and awesome skill combination options. The narration is as impeccable as ever, but the game suffers from a horribly linear lack of interaction with the world or significant impact in its outcome - as well as just being very short. It doesn't detract from the experience since I don't truly believe every game should be expansive and long, running the risk of outstaying its welcome - and what little game there is presented here IS well worth the playthrough - but it keeps it from being a more memorable experience and sadly pushes it down this list. A list that is still wholly worth playing.

*Mario Kart 8*. You know what the fuck Mario Kart is. This one was really fucking pretty and has online matchmaking. Bam.

*Hearthstone* is free. It's easy to learn. It's a good time sink. Once you learn the concepts of card advantage, board control and momentum, there is nothing more to it other than enough money or time to build effective decks, and a willingness to either study the meta or do what everybody else does and check reddit. It made this list because it's fun and I sunk a lot of hours into it, but mostly because I spent the better part of 2014 playing 2013 games.

*The Banner Saga* was very well written (most of the game is reading through dialogue). It suffers from a boring first hour or so (no investment in any of the characters being mentioned, names are all nordic stuff that's tough to memorize, tons of exposition of events related to people and places you have no concept of), but it picks up and tells a compelling story of survival and sacrifice. Your choices are VERY IMPORTANT during the dialogue segments and significantly affect the outcome of your story. Permanent death of party members is a very real concern. The combat is actually not bullshit, and would be incredible if expanded upon - especially with tactical rpgs being a niche genre and this being so unique. Overall worth playing and I'm excited for more, but I hope they introduce enemy variety and increase the length of the already announced sequel, as well as the frequency of encounters.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2014)

>2014
>A bit dry

The moment I leave, you people go right back to this shit, huh?

Anyway... I'm going to be honest and limit this to only stuff that I've played (although there's several titles I haven't played yet that I think SHOULD be up there - Bayonetta 2, Dark Souls II, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Shovel Knight...)

1. *Dragon Age: Inquisition* - Although a handful of things I expected went missing, BioWare mostly answered my prayers and made up for Dragon Age II (even though the story relies quite heavily on events from it), and that's from someone that LIKED DAII. Even companions I thought I'd hate I ended up enjoying and certain ones (*cough*COLE*cough*) are the best to grace a BioWare game, or any game, from writing to voice-acting. There are only a handful of actual key decisions but the gem comes in when you find out just how much from the previous games shapes things in the end.

2. *Metro 2033 Redux* - Not just a simple facelift like so many remasters like _The Last of Us_ or _Tomb Raider,_ _Metro 2033 Redux_ went through full-blown plastic surgery. Although some things went through upgrades, some models were completely redone and things that looked ridiculous in the original title look as terrifying as they were no-doubt meant to be. One of the few cases where something as mundane as an upgrade actually manages to improve upon a game I wasn't very fond of to begin with. 

3. *The Walking Dead: Season 2* - Nothing can quite live up to the impact of the first season, but Season 2 of Telltale's game certainly tries and right from the start it really put a lot of pressure on little Clementine with being attacked by a vicious, hungry dog and stitching up her own wound. It follows the same typical Telltale format, taking note from _The Wolf Among Us_ with slightly more interactive QTEs, and stays true to the rather dismal theme where let's face it - no matter what, everybody's fucked. And unlike Season 1, Season 2 results in an end that can vary quite a bit.

4. *Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor* - An obvious amalgamation of titles like _Assassin's Creed_ and the _Batman: Arkham_ series, the gameplay is still entertaining enough to distract from a fairly mundane plot (which, let's face it, isn't the worst thing for a Middle-earth scenario). However, the cheesecake comes in the form of _Shadow of Mordor_'s Nemesis System which distracted me from even remembering there WAS a plot to follow through on. A seemingly infinitely span of enemies that make you _want_ to lose just with how the game incorporates death as canon for the main character.

5. *The Wolf Among Us* - Before Season 2 of _The Walking Dead_ came this take on the comic series _Fable_ and as soon as you jump in, it shows it's just as brutal. Although it doesn't have the take of hopelessness, it instead fits you (rather well, to boot) in the shoes of someone that everyone hates or fears and still manages (or at least tries) to make you feel like shit about it, no matter how hard you try. So, maybe still some hopelessness I guess. Following the interesting take on fairy tales from the comic series, Telltale takes its typical format and has added a little bit more pizzazz to their QTEs this time around and their own original characters mixed with the canon ones from the comics.

6. *Fist of Jesus* - Jesus and Judas fighting zombies from a botched resurrection of Lazarus. Really, that's ALL you need to know about this game. Hilariously cheesy and cutesy at the same time, the game has an extensive number of levels even if it seems like repeating at times (and the challenges later on get annoyingly difficult). The best part is, of course, some of the hilariously-written dialogue that even comes with poor translation from non-native English speakers that just makes it all the more hilarious.

7. *Transistor* - _Bastion_ lite. It's kind of hard to live up to a game like _Bastion_ and while _Transistor_ did fall victim to this for me it still held a unique identity to itself, keeping true to unique character design, beautiful music and art direction, and wonderful voice-acting narrative. The only problem is, really, that some of these just aren't as good as they were in _Bastion_, but the new setting is engaging and the more tactical-based gameplay sets it apart.

I'll spare you folks the other games I actually enjoyed since it's not as fun as it used to be defending my shit taste when I nominate games like Thief for GotY.

List is subject to change based on if I get anything on the Steam Sale and manage to finish/play it enough to give input.

I'd be willing to do the banner of the winner if people so choose, just so long as people contact me to tell me, heh.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2014)

^You should definitely nominate Thief and other things you like. You don't have to defend your tastes.

The world would be pretty fucking boring if we all liked the same shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

I've played a surprisingly short number of games released this year so everything makes the cut, even games I would never list D:

1. The Walking Dead: Season 2

2. The Wolf Among Us

3. JJBA ASB (EU release)

4. Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes

5. Mario Kart 8

6. FIFA 15

7. The Legend of Korra


Won't list Tales of the Borderlands and Game of Thrones for obvious reasons. Too soon to tell. List might be updated if I were to suddenly remember a game I've played


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

I wanna replace Drakengard so much. Maybe I'll buy Child of Light or Transistor. Which one is shorter?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> I wanna replace Drakengard so much. Maybe I'll buy Child of Light or Transistor. Which one is shorter?



Transistor is shorter.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2014)

How is domesticated releases like Jojos All Star Battle taken into account?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

says localizations are eligible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> How is domesticated releases like Jojos All Star Battle taken into account?



Because not everyone played it in 2013. But this is an easy case; the PS3 is region-free, the 3DS isn't. Something like Bravely Default couldn't be played in 2013 unless you had a Japanese or European 3DS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

So it won't count?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

It counts...


----------



## Simon (Dec 22, 2014)

01. Bravely Default
02. Bayonetta 2
03. The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition
04. Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes
05. Wolfenstein: The New Order
06. Final Fantasy X HD
07. Dark Souls II
08. Valkyria Chronicles
09. Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft
10. Destiny

*Honorable Mentions:*
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn
Dragon Age Inquisition
Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 23, 2014)

01. Bayonetta 2
02. Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD ReMIX
03. Super Smash Bros. for WiiU / 3DS
04. Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
05. Bravely Default
06. Final Fantasy X HD
07. Mario Kart 8
08. Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire 
09. South Park: Stick of Truth
10. Resident Evil HD REmaster (by Khris rules, I can count this, unless I misread)

*Honorable Mentions:*
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney HD
Sengoku Basara 4
Mobile Suit Gundam: Extreme VS Full Boost


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 23, 2014)

Korra's game is even mentioned. that game is a disaster. more so than the awful show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Kaitou, don't you mean Resident Evil 4 Ultimate HD Edition?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> Kaitou, don't you mean Resident Evil 4 Ultimate HD Edition?



No, mate.



November 27th, 2014.

It counts, right?

You reminded me that I gotta buy it sometime during the Steam sale though, so thanks.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2014)

Based on the games I have actually played this year so far.

1)Southpark Stick of Truth
2)FFX HD
3)Tales of Xillia 2
4)Dragon Age Inquisition 
5)Super Smash Bro's 3ds
6)Infamous Second Sun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> No, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure. But maybe it's just me, but shouldn't you have at least played the game first? :/


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> Sure. But maybe it's just me, but shouldn't you have at least played the game first? :/



You mean Resident Evil 4 HD Ultimate Edition or Re Remaster?



> You reminded me that I gotta buy it sometime during the Steam sale though, so thanks.



This was about Resident Evil 4 HD.

I bought Resident Evil HD Remaster when it came out and beat it, otherwise it wouldn't be on my list Khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh silly me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2014)

RE4 Ultimate Triple Ultra SuperHD game of the century Edition


----------



## Imagine (Dec 23, 2014)

1. Bayonetta 2
2. Guilty Gear Xrd
3. Wolf Among Us
4. Shadows of Mordor
5. Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 23, 2014)

I haven't played many 2014 titles

1._ Bayonetta 2_ 
2. _Velocity 2x_ 
3. _Sunset Overdrive_
4. _The Vanishing of Ethan Carter_ - ( i got Myst vibes, would have rated 1st if only it wasnt so very short ) 
5._ The Wolf Among Us_ - this one was surprising, i will try the Walking Dead episodes when i have the time
6. _Mario Kart 8_ 

I had to borrow the Wii just for Bayonetta and i played Sunset Overdrive to have some fun at my friend place, but i ended to like it.

Anyway, id like to try Banner Saga, Dark Soul 2, Dragon Age Inquisition, Transistor and Divinity Original Sin. Maybe in the next year


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2014)

>Not many votes for Dragon Age

Man, you guys suck at this.


----------



## Simon (Dec 24, 2014)

Ehh I thought Dragon Age was alright.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2014)

WIP

1). Halo: The Master Chief Collection
2).
3). Super Smash Brothers U Wii
4). Five Nights at Freddy's 2
5). 
6). Outlast (both games)
7). Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal: World Carnival (I had to, I'm the Yu-Gi-Oh! person/fan)
8). Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair (Localization for the United States)
9). The Evil Within
10). Alien Isolation


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

1. Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd
2. Dark Souls 2
3. Super Smash Bros. 3DS/U
4. Pokemon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire
5. Bayonetta 2
6. Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth
7. Kingdom Hearts 1.5 + 2.5 HD ReMIX (both discs came in 2.5 HD's collector's edition)
8. Halo: The Master Chief Collection
9. South Park: The Stick of Truth
10. Dragon Age: Inquisition


Lots of good stuff this year.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 24, 2014)

1. Super Smash Bros.3DS
2. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby
3. Naruto Shippuuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution
4. WWE 2K15
5. Call Of Duty: Advanced Warfare
6. Assassin's Creed: Unity
7. Tell Tale: Tales of the Borderlands
8. Tell Tale: Game of Thrones
9. NBA 2K15
10. GTA San Andreas HD

Cheers.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 24, 2014)

01- Ragnarok Odyssey ACE
 02- Titanfall
 03- Conception II Children of the Seven Stars
 04- Assassin's Creed Unity
 05- Soul Sacrifice Delta
 06- Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus
 07- Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA f
 08- Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd
 09- The Unfinished Swan
 10- Bayonetta 2


----------



## Bonly (Dec 24, 2014)

1) Kingdom Hearts 2.5 ReMix
2) Pokemon OR+AS
3) Middle earth Shadow of Mordor
4) Mario cart 8


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

1.  Dragon Age Inquisition
2.  Infamous Second Son
3.  Transistor
4.  Persona Q
5.  FIFA 15
6.  Bravely Default
7.  Tales of Xillia 2
8.  Conception II
9.  Danganronpa 2
10. Watch Dogs


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 24, 2014)

dark souls 2


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 24, 2014)

1. DA:I
2. Telltales GOT
3. Telltales TWD Season 2
4. Divinity Original Sin
5. Bravely Default


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2014)

krory said:


> >Not many votes for Dragon Age
> 
> Man, you guys suck at this.



>Not many votes for Dragon Age

I'm proud of you guys.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2014)

1. Transistor
2. Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
3. Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft
4. Valkyria Chronicles PC (yes it fucking counts)
5. Elite: Dangerous
6. Dark Souls II
7. Bayonetta 2
8. The Banner Saga
9. Strike Suit Zero: Director's Cut
10. Luftrausers

//HbS


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2014)

So do we vote or just list are favorite games for 2014? 
....

Eh, I don't think I played many new stuff.

1.Sm4sh wii u
2. Far Cry 4 
3. Dark Souls II
4. Telltales GOT
5. Telltales Borderlands


edit:

lol someone voted for senran kagura  <333333333333
I would vote for muramasa rebith but havent played it hahaha


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 24, 2014)

Nordstrom said:


> 01- Ragnarok Odyssey ACE
> 02- Titanfall
> 03- Conception II Children of the Seven Stars
> 04- Assassin's Creed Unity
> ...



Good shit.


----------



## Griever (Dec 24, 2014)

1. Dark souls II

2. Divinity: Original Sin 

3. Titanfall

4. Valkyria Chronicles PC (gotta problem?, talk to HBS ) 

5. Dragon age: Inquisitions. I didn't much care for the characters which was a major minus and no blood magic (catastrophic!!!!!!) so it didn't rank as high as it could have. 

I think that's all the 2014 titles i've played.



Hiro said:


> 1. DA:I
> 2. Telltales GOT
> 3. Telltales TWD Season 2
> *4. Divinity Original Sin*
> 5. Bravely Default



Hiroshi here knows whats up. we need more Divinity votes!.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 24, 2014)

1 - Naruto Universe Mafia by Laix

That's it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 24, 2014)

what the fuck even came out this year?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 24, 2014)

nothing that I played apparently

1. das2


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2014)

1. ground zeros
2. isaac rebirth
3. shovel knight
4. dick souls 2
that's all i got. sorry.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> 1. ground zeros
> 2. isaac rebirth
> 3. shovel knight
> 4. dick souls 2
> that's all i got. sorry.



4/4 top quality


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 24, 2014)

dark souls 2. not as good as the first one. but well. its a shitty year


----------



## Byrd (Dec 24, 2014)

1) Divinity Original Sin (best RPG that game out this year IMO)
2) Shadow of M.
3) Second Sun 
4) Ground Zero
5) Destiny


----------



## Badalight (Dec 25, 2014)

1.) Gang beasts
2.) EDF 2025

that's all you need in life


----------



## son_michael (Dec 25, 2014)

1. Super Smash Bros Wii U
2. Mario Kart 8
3. Hyrule Warriors
4. Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze
5. Bravely default
6.Persona Q
7.Shin Megami Tensei 4
8. Shovel Knight
9.Captain Toad
10. Suikoden 2 (got re released on the PSN!) (it's probably better than all the above games lol)


----------



## UchihaObito61 (Dec 25, 2014)

1. Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire
2. BioShock Infinite: Complete Edition
3. Grand Theft Auto V (PS4 Remaster)
4. Super Smash Bros. Wii U & 3DS
5. Dragon Age: Inquisition
6. Watch Dogs
7. Dark Souls II
8. Mario Kart 8
9. inFamous: Second Son
10. FIFA 15

I want to take the opportunity to say that 2014 sucked for video games. I felt that not many new games were released and that most games released simply weren't good.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 25, 2014)

I honestly don't think remasters, HD remixes, or 'editions' should be allowed. They're not completely new games.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2014)

Sauce said:


> I honestly don't think remasters, HD remixes, or 'editions' should be allowed. They're not completely new games.



That's how I feel, but I don't want to be a grinch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

Sauce said:


> I honestly don't think remasters, HD remixes, or 'editions' should be allowed. They're not completely new games.





Naruto said:


> That's how I feel, but I don't want to be a grinch



Too many rules for a simple award.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 25, 2014)

Some hd ports are the first time something gets localized. KH2FM is pretty much a entire other game that was never ported to America before. I think collections are fine on the game of the year lists, but unless its a drastically improved version, singular ports like the Last of Us should be excluded.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 25, 2014)

1. Divinity: Original Sin
2. Shadow of Mordor
3. Transistor

Honestly haven't played a great many 2014 games but those 3 I voted were great and stood out to me. Only got Banner Saga recently during the Steam Halloween Sale so haven't gotten around to playing it yet. I've heard Dragon Age Inquisition is a pretty bad PC Port so I also haven't bothered with it yet. Being a big AC fan, I was very disappointed with Assassin's Creed Unity. Gameplay was overall fine but Awful PC Port with horrible Technical problems and completely lackluster story.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 25, 2014)

_1.) Pokemon Alpha/Omega Ruby/Sapphire
2.) Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD Remix
3.) Beyonetta 2
4.) Outlast
5.) GTAV
6.) Dragon Age: Inquisition
7.) Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn
8.) Destiny
9.) Super Smash Bros for 3DS
10.) Tales of Xilla 2_


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

Well this is a weird fucking list but this was a weird year.

*1. NIDHOGG
*2. FRACT OSC
3. RACE THE SUN
4. FOTONICA
5. SPORTSFRIENDS
6. KENTUCKY ROUTE ZERO
7. DESTINY
8. HOHOKUM
9. LUFTRAUSERS
10. TRANSISTOR

HMs; Dark Souls 2, Gang Beasts, Ground Zeroes
Have not Played: A Bunch and Bayonetta 2(which the one I really want to) and Jazzpunk.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd vote for Shadow of Mordor with all my heart, but I didn't play it yet  I couldn't get a copy, bills come first

Also, fuck Niddhogg
Also, praise Race the Sun

//HbS


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 29, 2014)

1.  The Evil Within

While there are many legitimate problems with The Evil Within, I found myself captivated by it.  Its influences are blatant, so I'd be hard-pressed to call it truly unique, yet what it does it does very well.  To the point that even after completing AKUMU mode (a one-hit kill from anything), I still consider it to be fair and well-designed.  While the story is needlessly stingy with details, as if intentional to sell DLC, the atmosphere is still very worthy of praise. The very limited ammunition is coupled with nigh-infinite trap parts that maintain a tense survival tone while allowing those who are willing to conserve the opportunity to be rewarded at key moments.  Many areas are simply fantastic, and it's a shame that they aren't always used to their full potential. While any objective evaluation will uncover a number of problems, this still remained the most fun I've had with a game in 2014.


2.  EDF 2025

A very close second with The Evil Within, for completely different reasons.  The graphics, story and sound are garbage.  EDF 2025 continues the trend of the series that simply focuses on absurdly large-scale battles and a lot of fun.  There's 4 classes with distinctive playstyles and weapons as numerous as they are ridiculous; however, that would be wasted without equally ridiculous enemies.  Giant ants, bees, spiders, dragons, and robots are among the common enemies in the game.  Massive laser beams or missiles with explosions that shake and blot out the screen with a flash of white light, flames, and insect limbs is what truly makes this fun.  Even the more rudimentary weapons like Shotguns and Snipers are capable of launching these massive insects into the sky Team Rocket-style.  


3.  Dark Souls II

Dark Souls II manages to both make improvements and falter in comparison to the original.  Much of what made the first game great is still here, but depending on what you appreciate, your experience will vary.  For me, I liked the changes to gameplay and weapon styles that added some variety, but Soul Memory, weaker NPCs, and a less interesting lore held it back.  Despite this, there's still nothing quite like a Souls game, so I was glad to have one this year.  While I still greatly prefer the first, Dark Souls II remains a great game in its own right.

There's a few more that I'd throw up for nomination, like The Last of Us, Metro, and Final Fantasy X/X2, but I'd prefer to omit HD or remastered editions, as they're really just retreads of older games.


----------



## 115 (Dec 30, 2014)

1. Dark Souls II
2. Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor
3. inFamous: Second Son
4. Child of Light
5. Mario Kart 8
6. Little Big Planet 3
7. Dragon Age: Inquisition
8. Far Cry 4
9. Alien: Isolation
10. Wolfenstein: The New Order

PS4 Game of the Year: inFamous: Second Son
Xbox One Game of the Year: Sunset Overdrive
Nintendo WiiU Game of the Year: Mario Kart 8
Nintendo 3DS Game of the Year: Pokemon ORAS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

Sup folks? Hope you're having a wonderful new year so far. 

Voting has official ended, now I will wait for a mod to lock up the thread so I can counting the votes and good luck to all.


----------

